# 25mm Wheel spacers



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Are they DANGEROUS?
TIA


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

25mm wheel spacers are not safe. The wheel studs are not long enough for the nuts to engage fully. A 5 mm (1/4 in.) spacer is the maximum safe thickness that does not require new, longer wheel studs.

Also, the spacers should be hub-centric (or have hub-centric rings) or the balance will be off.

Lew


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here my spacers ..they were made by a company in FL (Wheel Outfitters).they told me the spacers will fit the sentra w/o problem


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Those will work if the center hole fits tightly around the hub (or you get hub-centric rings) and there is enough hub sticking out for the wheel to center on it.

Why don't you get wheels that fit without a spacer?

Lew


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

25 mil on each side seems like quite a bit. Do you really need that?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> Here my spacers ..they were made by a company in FL (Wheel Outfitters).they told me the spacers will fit the sentra w/o problem


how do they look on the car?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> how do they look on the car?


I don't know yet ...for pics of a b14 with 25mm spacers go to http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=66229&highlight=wheel+spacers


----------

